# Buffalo Chicken Fatty w/ Q-view



## bigtrain74 (Dec 9, 2009)

I couldn't stop with just salmon and ribs. I had to do a fatty as well. I was trying to think of something I have not done before but have seen sparingly on the forum. Buffalo chicken it is!!!

Cooked the chicken.




Be careful for what you wish for!!!










The fatty was pretty good... I'm thinking if I do it again I will do more of a breading on the chicken itself and use Italian sausage over breakfast sausage.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 9, 2009)

You were happy about the snow, did you realize how much you were going to get?
I'm so glad we only had about 1/4-1/2 inch here and the rest rain.
I hate the snow, but love the fattie


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 9, 2009)

Well I was begging for the snow to come since halloween... I love it! 

The rain was supposed to start sooner then they thought but oh well.


----------



## morkdach (Dec 9, 2009)

11" of the white crap here but oh well lets get back to the fatty
what sauce did ya use on the bird wings 
do ya think a bold & spicy sausage would go good with this
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.
gots to try something like this myself


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 9, 2009)

I used the Franks red hot buffalo sauce. It's pretty good but not too hot. There are definitely better ones out there.

As for the sausage maybe the bold one would have been a little better but it's just as easy to take some Italian sausage patty's and roll them out for your fatty.


----------



## alx (Dec 9, 2009)

Pass me a slice or 5 bigtrain.......


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks Great Tony...


----------



## morkdach (Dec 9, 2009)

gotta say franks is one of my favs.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 10, 2009)

I would like a slice myself it look great to me too.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice job Train.  Send me some...Look great


----------



## meateater (Dec 10, 2009)

That looks great.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone! It was not entirely difficult to make. I like it when they are nice and easy!


----------



## smokemifugotem (Dec 10, 2009)

Ive made a few of those, and i love em!!  I used Franks as well. Plus Blue cheese dressing and celery in the mixture. Put it all in a fatty piston and walla!! I have found through trial and error, that it is better to put in less franks when you make it, then drizzle it on top of a slice afterwards. It helped my fatty stay more ridgid, and less gooey. Here's a link to my latest b.c.f.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=84268


----------



## rhage2 (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow, Nice looking Fattie BigTrain74!!

I have yet to do a Buffalo Chicken Fattie; I might have to follow your example there and make one..

As far as the snow goes, we haven't gotten any more than a light dusting here. The weather channel says it is supposed to snow here all next week and if you would ..would you do me a favor, give him a call and tell him beings as you love snow ..that you would like him to send it all your way...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





rhage2


----------

